# White gloss paint on black leather



## MikeWood (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a couple of spots of white gloss paint on my black leather seats, any suggestions for removing/hiding them? they were on the car when I got it so dont know what the paint is but it looks like household gloss.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

As these have been on the leather for some time it is unlikely that they can be removed. You could try a dental pick (or similar) to see if they will peel off - this may or may not damage the finish. Try a foam cleaner (Ultra Foam) and if these things do not work then you will need ot have the spots recoloured to match your leather. If the spots are very small you could try a leather touch up pen - see previous review of these.

Cheers
Judy


----------



## Colin Hall (Dec 17, 2008)

Gloss paint usually has a resin mixed into it which makes it hard wearing. Its unlikely that cleaners will remove this. I'd suggest using one of two methods. Using a fine sandpaper to sand down the paint as much as possible so that its almost flush with the leather and then colouring over it with a Leather Touch Up Kit. Paint tends to dry hard though so I imagine it would have affected the feel of the leather. Is it hard in this area?

If so, and its to an extent that you dont want to have to put up with, I'd suggest using a Leather Colourant Kit. The gloss will be sitting on top of the leathers finish, so you can use the kit to remove the finish and bring the gloss off with it. The kit then allows you to restore any colour loss and re-apply the finish to the leather making it feel as good as new.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Please do not get into removing the original finish, there is simply no need and this will be more detrimental to the leather in the long run.. Restoration pigments these days do not require the removal of the factory finish.


----------



## Colin Hall (Dec 17, 2008)

If you want to get rid of the stiff feeling the gloss paint can cause then removing it along with the finish is the way to go. Of course if its only tiny specs then you probably wont be able to notice this, in which case you would simply need to colour over them. It depends on the extent of the paint damage.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MikeWood said:


> I have a couple of spots of white gloss paint on my black leather seats, any suggestions for removing/hiding them? they were on the car when I got it so dont know what the paint is but it looks like household gloss.


Personally I would try some AG ITR, works great on pasint spots.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MikeWood said:


> I have a couple of spots of white gloss paint on my black leather seats, any suggestions for removing/hiding them? they were on the car when I got it so dont know what the paint is but it looks like household gloss.


Personally I would try some AG ITR, works great on paint spots. :thumb:


----------



## MikeWood (Jun 9, 2009)

Chaps thanks for the replys even if it did get to being a little handbags at dawn. I have products by both thread sponsors and neither will either remove the marks or colour them.

I am reluctant to strip the finish or be too brutal as its a leather with perforations in it and doesn't react well to rought treatment. I think I will just live with it. 

Thanks to the sponsors, great products. Interested in the colour pen though, that sounds great.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Mike 
Give us a ring and we can organise a repair pen for you. They will be on the website shortly. Proving very popular as they are so easy to use. They are specifically formulated to give long lasting adhesion and finish in one formulation.
Cheers
Judy


----------



## Colin Hall (Dec 17, 2008)

MikeWood said:


> Chaps thanks for the replys even if it did get to being a little handbags at dawn. I have products by both thread sponsors and neither will either remove the marks or colour them.


Out of interest which product is it that you have of ours? I only ask so that we might have the chance to improve it.


----------



## MikeWood (Jun 9, 2009)

Colin Hall said:


> Out of interest which product is it that you have of ours? I only ask so that we might have the chance to improve it.


I have the rub on colour paste and the cleaning kit. Mike


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi.

Can you please post a pic of the damage and tell me what type of paint? If solbvent based I have isolated the surrounding area with liquid mask (latex) in the past and worked at the damage slowely with thinners and cotton buds. isolating the good area is a must. This takes a very long time but it worked for me.


----------



## Colin Hall (Dec 17, 2008)

MikeWood said:


> I have the rub on colour paste and the cleaning kit. Mike


The Recolouring Balm? I see now why this didn't work. The balm is for absorbent leathers only, or damaged areas of pigmented leather (the type you get in the car). This wouldn't work on your car seats as it wouldnt have the opportunity to soak in.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Repair pen will take care of this problem for you. Now available on our website 
http://www.lttsolutions.net/

Cheers
Judy


----------

